# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم  بـــــوكسات الـــجيتاج (JTAG) قسم Octoplus JTAG تحديثات :  🐙 Octoplus Box JTAG PRO v.1.2.5 is out! 🐙

## mohamed73

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]Octoplus JTAG PRO Software v.1.2.5 is out!  *Released support for Qualcomm MSM8992, USB LG loader added.
Also added support via USB for LG H815, LG H818P, LG K600, LG LS991 (in test mode), Huawei Y550-L01, Huawei G620S-L01
and support for Samsung SM-J100H (One SIM) via eMMC!*  Octoplus Box JTAG PRO Software v.1.2.5 Release Notes:*🐙 Released support for Qualcomm MSM8992, USB LG loader added. Read/Write/Full Erase operations are supported**🐙 Added support for the following models via USB:*  *LG H815* - added Read/Write/Full Erase, Easy Repair, Partition Manager, Constructor for Repair Files *LG H818P* - added Read/Write/Full Erase, Easy Repair, Partition Manager, Constructor for Repair Files *LG K600* - added Read/Write/Full Erase, Easy Repair, Partition Manager, Constructor for Repair Files *LG LS991 (in test mode)* - added Read/Write/Full Erase, Easy Repair, Partition Manager, Constructor for Repair Files *Huawei Y550-L01* - added Read/Write/Full Erase, Easy Repair, Partition Manager, Constructor for Repair Files *Huawei G620S-L01* - added Read/Write/Full Erase, Easy Repair, Partition Manager, Constructor for Repair Files*🐙 Added support for the following models via eMMC:*  *Samsung SM-J100H (One SIM)* - added Read/Write/Erase, Easy Repair, Partition Manager, Constructor for Repair Files*🐙 All pinouts and Repair procedures described in the manual ("Help" button in the software)*الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]Find out more at: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

